# First shot studio's new website CHECK IT OUT!!!!



## SteveO619 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Check out our new website www.firstshotstudio.co.za let me know what you think and what we can do to make it better:mrgreen:


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 14, 2011)

Because your asked:
- fix the grammar, punctuation and run on sentence in the home page. If you are a professional service, you need to sound professional.
- you are all over the place with style: navy and red lettering in the logo, baby blue tabs, gradient headers, centred paragraph. Clean and simple would be better, especially if you are a wedding photographer
- images take way too long to load in the gallery section. Get a faster server or make the images much smaller. You need to optimize and balance size and quality.
- the site is incomplete. No one wants to see "under construction" when they are checking you out
- I lost patience waiting for images to load, but it looks as though you may want to be more selective about what you are presenting.
- why display the visit counter? Make that a hidden feature that you check on occasionally.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that's some hardcore use of "&nbsp" in your coding.

Also, as was already said, very slow to load.


----------



## SteveO619 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your thoughts on our website, i have made alot of changes feel free to check them out and let me know what you think:thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't seen anything that looks "fixed" about the website. Very little design and button placement thought appears to be put into it. As well as some egregious banner design at the top. 

I'd find someone that knows how to code websites IMO IMHO TBQH.


----------

